# Autoworld ThunderJet Release 5



## PT737 (Jul 14, 2004)

Can anyone tell me why the ThunderJet Release 5 set is so scarce?


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

They didn't make as many for that round.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

They intntionally decreased production because with previous releases, all the hardcore nuts that wanted them were done buying and dealers still had stock left over that wasn't moving, so they wouldn't/couldn't buy more. If AW makes fewer cars, then they all sell and dealers want to buy more of the next release...


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Interestingly, the same thing happened with the JL series 5 T-Jets. Series 1 sold out almost as quickly as they were released; remember, these were the first new T-Jets to appear in a few decades. Series 2 sold slower, but did sell out as far as I know. Then there was an overproduction of series 3 and 4. Series 5 came along with lower production numbers and sold out. Then series 6 and 7 had larger production runs, or so it seems.

Joe


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I also wonder if Series 5 stopped production sometime around when some of the original bits may have been scheduled to run out, in light of the obvious improvements to Round 6 in terms of gears, axles, chassis, etc. To sort of use up some of the old stuff as it were.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I agree with Doba. I think the last of the old T jet chassis were exhausted with that run. Rather than having the confusion of half reg, half ultra G, they limited production to the number of chassis on hand.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

The production numbers were reduced to keep demand high and maintain price stability. Some of the earlier releases were over produced which led to oversupply, inventory dumping, and price collapse. The rapid price collapse that occurred several weeks after a new release left some legitimate full service distributors holding the bag and unable to compete against the dumpers. This reduced the perceived value of the product across the board.

I am quite pleased with the current situation because AW has continued to invest in product improvements and the newer releases seem to reflect a greater emphasis on product quality and design refinement. If AW was only focused on price they would be looking for ways to further reduce cost to preserve margins. That's a tough environment for products in the collector category. Plus, AW really has no large direct competitors, their price/value ratio has usually been very good, and they are the market leader. It's their game to lose, and they almost did so under their old formula. Now that they are back on track and doing what they do best, creating new products, I think we as end customers will be the ultimate beneficiaries and have a steady supply of compelling new products.


----------



## PT737 (Jul 14, 2004)

Thanks for the information everyone! I'll just have to keep watching the auctions!


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

PT737,

Total production for AW Tjets R5 was just 6000 total pcs. With 6 different cars in two colors each, that is just 500 pcs. per car. 

AW is keeping production of all their slot car lines - 4 Gears, Xtractions and Tjets to total of 8000 pcs or less for all future releases. This is great news for everyone - dealers and buyers alike....no more over production....This will surely keep the prices stable and will make for some happy hunting for future collectors/racers.

FYI....With only one release of Tjets per year from AW in the last two years, don't wait to buy them as they are doing the same for 2010...just one release scheduled for fall time release. R7 is going to be a BIG SELLER...check out the listing of casting on my home page...no images yet!

Jeff


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

motorcitytoyz said:


> (snip)
> 
> R7 is going to be a BIG SELLER...check out the listing of casting on my home page...no images yet!
> 
> Jeff


Nice to see more Novas, Beetles, ice cream trucks... stuff everyone is looking for...

but what got my attention was a couple items down:

*Item # 00167 Scooby Doo Race Set
*Includes: Mystery Machine and Cadillac Station Wagon \

YOWZA! Cadillac station wagon? Can you say custom fodder? Any idea what chassis these will be on? Between the obvious hearse angle, the ambulance possibility, and the opportunity to hack it all up and make a Coupe or Sedan de Ville, i am pretty pumped...

--rick


----------

